# What happened here?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


For the most part it's got some great people full of amazing knowledge if you ask a question. I really enjoy the site and yes, it gets FAR to political with a base that only sees things one way.

But the best part when you need advice, there is far better answers here than any place else I've dealt with on the net.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


IMO , its still the best Prepping Forum online.

Just that the politics has been so prominent for a while, and that has sort of stolen the headlines here lately,

It will settle down , and we will rotate back to gardening , cooking, storing, shelters, hunting , survival , soon. *I know I'll be glad* ,

I love reading all the survival prepping threads.

Jim


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

phideaux said:


> IMO , its still the best Prepping Forum online.
> 
> Just that the politics has been so prominent for a while, and that has sort of stolen the headlines here lately,
> 
> ...


I keep tell you all that it's just a bad case of CABIN FEVER, people are getting antsy because the conditions for working outside aren't the best yet, but pretty soon there'll be more than enough work what with grass and weed to be cut, gardens to prep for planting and firewood for next season to be cut and split, so please be patient, we're all here for a greater purpose than worrying about your toes being stepped on by politics that don't fit your ideals, if people can't vent that could be dangerous for their own families.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ive kind of gotten into a routine with prepping and really have very little to discuss on it. Business as usual I guess. Hopefully I can get a larger piece of property soon and delve more into the homesteading side of things. Im sure Ill have a host of questions when I do that but Ive researched and followed this site so long Im comfortable with my working knowlege of all the theories. Just cant put a lot of it into practice yet.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Land*



CrackbottomLouis said:


> Ive kind of gotten into a routine with prepping and really have very little to discuss on it. Business as usual I guess. Hopefully I can get a larger piece of property soon and delve more into the homesteading side of things. Im sure Ill have a host of questions when I do that but Ive researched and followed this site so long Im comfortable with my working knowlege of all the theories. Just cant put a lot of it into practice yet.


Hit the gov't (State/Fed) land auction sites....some good stuff there, and there are a bunch of web sites to visit (plus every state has its own web sites).

The "prepping" threads are still here, and there's a bunch of them....but given the Trump victory, the actions (or inaction) of the new Admin, the recent "world events," and the complete intransigence of the Dems/Liberals, "crime headlines," etc., the focus has been on politics, and other issues. But the "prepping threads" are still there.....just a lot of people have gravitated to the "political/other" threads. :wave:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hit the gov't (State/Fed) land auction sites....some good stuff there, and there are a bunch of web sites to visit (plus every state has its own web sites).
> 
> The "prepping" threads are still here, and there's a bunch of them....but given the Trump victory, the actions (or inaction) of the new Admin, the recent "world events," and the complete intransigence of the Dems/Liberals, "crime headlines," etc., the focus has been on politics, and other issues. But the "prepping threads" are still there.....just a lot of people have gravitated to the "political/other" threads. :wave:


Hey, it gives us ignorant urban folks a chance to chime in. After all what do I know about wringing chicken necks (unless it is a liberal---just kidding officer).

i do love the prepping insights, keep them coming.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I looked at the topics for today's posts, and you are correct.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Hey, it gives us ignorant urban folks a chance to chime in. After all what do I know about wringing chicken necks (unless it is a liberal---just kidding officer). I do love the prepping insights, keep them coming.


Well, I can tell ya one thing from experience (a VERY long time ago), don't try to tackle a herd of turkeys without heavy munitions, bullet proof vests, and maybe a HummV! Claws, spurs, wings, beaks, everything they have HURTS!! :rofl:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


 Although your right about TOO MUCH politics, if it wasn't for the political side of things most of us wouldn't have to be preppers.

I'm one of the worst political hacks here. But everytime I come online the first thing I see is something else that affects our lives so venting helps to deal with it.

Far as the site it is the best for prepping I've seen. Sometimes it gets heated and I end up apologizing to someone now and then. I owe Drfaeclift one now. :wave:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I would much rather talk prepping. This site is what we make it. Help us all out, start a prepping thread. Politics is only something to chat about while waiting for what we are all here for.


There are a few challenges with prepping discussions. Many topics have been visited from different angles. Often, if someone asks a question that is prepping related, they receive a comment about this has been discussed in the past. It is for this reason that I take time to search for a topic that may have already been discussed. Many times I pull up old threads to add some information that I have found, ask questions, or add an experience.

In order to educate newbies about prepping, we need to step back and answer their questions and encourage and support them in their journey. Don't we want most people to be better prepared?

I tend to avoid political discussions. I understand there is some relevance to prepping, but I tend to avoid discussions that are argumentative.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Prepping.....*



weedygarden said:


> There are a few challenges with prepping discussions. Many topics have been visited from different angles. Often, if someone asks a question that is prepping related, they receive a comment about this has been discussed in the past. It is for this reason that I take time to search for a topic that may have already been discussed. Many times I pull up old threads to add some information that I have found, ask questions, or add an experience. In order to educate newbies about prepping, we need to step back and answer their questions and encourage and support them in their journey. Don't we want most people to be better prepared? I tend to avoid political discussions. I understand there is some relevance to prepping, but I tend to avoid discussions that are argumentative.


Politics, crime, etc........Gets kinda heated at times, but some very valid points get raised that will give you food for thought, or a new perspective on things. For example, AmmoSgt and I don't often "agree" on things, but his suggestion regarding bombarding N. Korea with offers of "food supplies" in return for Fat Boy's head/nukes is one of the best suggestions I've ever heard about how to deal with N. Korea. Relatively inexpensive, and could be very effective.....after thinking about it for a bit, I'm actually wondering why our whiz-bang propaganda geniuses haven't ALREADY given this a try!

As for those who want "straight prepping" info, answers, discussions, if you look at all the threads/topics, there's a LOT here, and anyone can start a new thread if there is something they are interested in that's not already in a thread/topic. Just my opinion, but it appears that most of the "old timers" have already pretty much "got it together," and just aren't as active as they used to be in the discussions, and there don't appear to be all that many "newcomers." A few, yes, but they're not exactly joining in droves! In the last couple weeks, there have been, what, maybe 8-10?
:dunno:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not going anywhere anytime soon and I'm new'ish


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> I'm not going anywhere anytime soon and I'm new'ish


  also anyone who doesn't like politics can just avoid the forum about politics. I know its hard though, curiosity gets to us all.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> also anyone who doesn't like politics can just avoid the forum about politics. I know its hard though, curiosity gets to us all.


Very true.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Very true.


Ummmm, er, wellll, ohhhh.....now WHY did I click on that link??? :ghost::hatsoff:


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


*BOY I'LL SAY!*

I stick around and read and try to learn from some nuggets of truth
and ignore the* rude and impolite and off topic. b.s.*
Being as I've been around this internet world a long time I've
seen boards go under because of those that present the anal orifice
with extreme regularity.
F.F.F. was one that once claimed a huge membership but it's dwindled
to just a few "good ol' boys" posting.
It still has a big membership but darned few regulars that post.
Fact is many of us abandoned the site and formed a new outdoors
and sporting/firearms site by invitation ONLY.
Trolls and rude persons don't last IF they even get invited to our little piece of the web.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jeager106 said:


> *BOY I'LL SAY!*
> 
> I stick around and read and try to learn from some nuggets of truth
> and ignore the* rude and impolite and off topic. b.s.*
> ...


 So all the weak created their own site after closing down another one?

All they had to do was ignore the forums they didn't like. But then again world events is a very hard thing to ignore for sure. Plus people are on edge today more so than anytime in our history.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


Most of us posted all our neat tricks years ago. ask something?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Meerkat said:


> So all the weak created their own site after closing down another one?


WEAK probably has/had nothing to do with it. Maybe they and we don't want to have to deal with the bull$&it.
I know I don't. You wanna be an a$$ go ahead, I choose not to play the stupid game


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Genevieve said:


> WEAK probably has/had nothing to do with it. Maybe they and we don't want to have to deal with the bull$&it.
> I know I don't. You wanna be an a$$ go ahead, I choose not to play the stupid game


If you feel it's all "bulls74t," the Internet is a big place! Just be wary of the last page...

http://www.theverylastpageontheinternet.com

:rofl:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Magus said:


> Most of us posted all our neat tricks years ago. ask something?


EXACTLY! The prepper information is a horse that is whipped pretty hard here. There is a lot to learn for those just beginning but they need to ask the questions or use the search box.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Ummmm, er, wellll, ohhhh.....now WHY did I click on that link??? :ghost::hatsoff:


Hmmmm dunno lol


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> WEAK probably has/had nothing to do with it. Maybe they and we don't want to have to deal with the bull$&it.
> I know I don't. You wanna be an a$$ go ahead, I choose not to play the stupid game


Oh so your one of them that closed down that other site, yep cliques will do that alright. Well don't sweat it we forgive you.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> EXACTLY! The prepper information is a horse that is whipped pretty hard here. There is a lot to learn for those just beginning but they need to ask the questions or use the search box.


 Well I'm still learning things here. Plus where else can be liked by so many so long. Kidding aside most here are tolerant of others and help many new comers who read first the may join.

I learned how to work on my bus [boy do I miss my bus] , do a great solar package, and even where to buy it, plant,cook, can, dry and raise hens, etc,etc,etc,etc,.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> If you feel it's all "bulls74t," the Internet is a big place! Just be wary of the last page...
> 
> http://www.theverylastpageontheinternet.com
> 
> :rofl:


You are a trouble maker. I clicked the link and had to go outside and play.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> You are a trouble maker. I clicked the link and had to go outside and play.


 TMT don't feel bad it got me too.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> You are a trouble maker. I clicked the link and had to go outside and play.


That'll larn ya, ya goshdarn whippersnapper! Did ya take yer rubber ducky?:rofl:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> This used to be a good prepping website. Now it is a jokes and politics site.


You're not talking about prepping either.


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, I can tell ya one thing from experience (a VERY long time ago), don't try to tackle a herd of turkeys without heavy munitions, bullet proof vests, and maybe a HummV! Claws, spurs, wings, beaks, everything they have HURTS!! :rofl:


Got one with archery one year. It ran under a bush. Thinking it dead
I grabbed it's foot to pull it out.
NOT DEAD! Clawed me all over and ripped up my shirt!

I ATE THE THING!
It was delicious.


----------

